
Detroit Bar Serves Michigan's First Cannabis-Derived Cocktail - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/2019/01/25/cannabis-cocktails-arrive-royal-oak/2670778002/
======
moonka
I've noticed CBD soda for sale at some of the local beer places. It'll be
interesting to see how CBD sales grow over the next few years. Hopefully we'll
start to see some studies on the effectiveness on CBD for the myriad of
aliments I hear it helps for.

------
SheinhardtWigCo
Damn, that website has some impressively obnoxious ads.

